# [SOLVED] New to running benchmarks. Why the large discrepancy?



## bigmike504 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello all, I just built a system a little while ago through some really good deals I was able to get (on a budget). I wanted to see how it stacked up against other similar systems. I ran PC Mark 7 and started comparing my results and was somewhat dissapointed, here is the link:

Result

Why is there such a huge gap between my results and his with almost identical systems?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: New to running benchmarks. Why the large discrepancy?*

Not all parts/systems are created equal. 

On a side note it looks like his extra points came from a fast hhd or ssd. He is also using an older driver. The results are actually far from similar.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New to running benchmarks. Why the large discrepancy?*

no cpu is created equal. I know people with the same setup as me and can only get 3.6 and 3.7 whilst I can get 4GHz


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New to running benchmarks. Why the large discrepancy?*

Benchmarks are just numbers. If the PC does what you want then you're good.
PC's with identical components can render different benchmarks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

bigmike504 said:


> Hello all, I just built a system a little while ago through some really good deals I was able to get (on a budget). I wanted to see how it stacked up against other similar systems. I ran PC Mark 7 and started comparing my results and was somewhat dissapointed, here is the link:
> 
> Result
> 
> ...



Have you tried opening windows task manager, and shutting off anything un necessary? My net is slow so I can't open your link, you may want to try PC Mark 05 make sure windows aero is on. A good SSD will net you many points, also if you don't use windows exploder as your browser make sure that it is active.

Also one has a two gigabyte 6950 the other is a one gigabyte memory, one board is using 8GB of memory the other is using 4. The cards have different Core and memory speeds, both have different video drives. lastly different motherboards.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: New to running benchmarks. Why the large discrepancy?*

I wouldn't put much faith in the Pc Mark numbers. Mine scores higher than systems with better graphics and cpu's and I know that's highly unlikely when comparing specs.


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: New to running benchmarks. Why the large discrepancy?*

I agree with the others that benchmarks have limited use, but there is something wrong here, the smaller score has a larger RAM, faster core, greater VRAM, and that score looks low without comparing to a similar system. I am thinking the motherboard here...

To the OP

Latest video drivers?
Latest mobo bios?
Is your RAM settings in the BIOS set correctly (i.e. frequency settings)?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't see any mystery here. Most of the detail numbers are very close, in some cases so close as to be statistically insignificant. The only real differences are in system storage and these are major. Since no specifications are provided for the hard drive(s) the most reasonable explanation is that the faster system has a higher performance disk system, possibly a fast SSD.


----------

